# 2008 Audi TT RS review



## mikem1 (Jun 6, 2006)

"The Audi TT is considered to be one of the most beautiful cars in the world. The only thing this car lacks is an outrageous level of performance. Apparently that is about to change as Audi are currently working at a high-performance TT version that will wear the famous RS appellative. With an anticipated power output of 365 bhp, the new beast will give serious headaches to all those Porche Caymans and BMW Z4s out there starting with 2008..."

This is from a new exclusive review on the 2008 Audi TT RS. You can read about it's features, history and competition it will face, and also view a photo gallery with the coupe.


















Read the whole article here: http://www.topspeed.com/cars/audi/audi- ... 15071.html


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Not review, some very poor photoshop images and a preview at best, mostly speculation.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

There is absolutely no substance to that article whatsoever :?

Why did they even bother to write it?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

nutts said:


> There is absolutely no substance to that article whatsoever :?
> 
> Why did they even bother to write it?


Ah but a journo wrote it so it must be true, havent you heard, whatever they say, is fact.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

something with a bit more credibility...

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/secret_new ... 262&page=1

Still all rumour though :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Its all about building expectation


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## thefallacycouk (Jun 27, 2006)

Certainly looks the business though, photoshop or not!

Ricki


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

mikem1 said:


> "The Audi TT is considered to be one of the most beautiful cars in the world.


MKI maybe, MKII


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:roll:

Here we go again - you mean in your eyes.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> :roll:
> 
> Here we go again - you mean in your eyes.


i think nick looked in his wallet , before he wrote that down :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

thefallacycouk said:


> Certainly looks the business though, photoshop or not!
> 
> Ricki


Aye, but Photoshopping a car cant make it appear on the road, if only i could shop mine so it looked like this, doesnt take much doing, a squidge here, a stretch there, and before you know it, monster car :twisted: ....

from this....









to this.....


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> :roll:
> 
> Here we go again - you mean in your eyes.


You know, my mate thinks his wife is stunning, she does nowt for me at all, I just cant see it, funny that aint it. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

to this.....







[/quote]

i can't see the difference between both car's you posted LEG
they are the same.......just two old MK1's in black ?

8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Try the 22 inch wheels :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

? Yeah just a couple off wheels? It's the same old car, so? where is the monster???

:lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

nutts said:


> There is absolutely no substance to that article whatsoever :?
> 
> Why did they even bother to write it?


They did a similar High Quality job on the QS - available as a Roadster and Coupe in 2006 with a 3.2 V6 :lol:

http://www.topspeed.com/cars/audi/audi- ... .2&lang=en


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> ? Yeah just a couple off wheels? It's the same old car, so? where is the monster???
> 
> :lol:


I see you know as much about the TT as we all thought Rebel. I really would advise you to think before you post, it does wonders for covering up a lack of mental ability.

Oh well for those who are hard of intelligence/vision here goes...

Wheels
Front is much deeper
Rear spoiler
Wings
Grill
Car is a good few inches wider and slightly squatter

In fact I used it as a sig once to see if anyone noticed and even without the original picture someone pointed the differences out in less than a few hours of me using it.

Thanks though, you kind of prove my point, although most of us can tell a photoshop a mile away there are a large number of people out there who are all too easy to fool, and im an amatuer Photoshopper, imagine how much cack you believe from the professionals eh.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry LEG, you lost me......i can't find the monster in the Sig.... i noticed indeed that the wheels are not round, look a little bit like egg's if you asking me :wink:

I only see an old black TT, the sort off model you see on every corner of the street these day's....
Ohw i almost forgot........in the netherlands the used list MK1's at the dealers, grow and grow every day.....

I feel sorry for those who want to sell there MK1 next year...the second hand market is overflood with MK1's

But back to your Monster-car....
Sorry, but if you call this Photo-shop....than i am a wizzard :lol:

The TT-RS will come........with or without your photoshop quality's :wink:

Do you want a good advice? Get rid off that old car, before every dealer has 8 used MK1's in his showroom.

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Leg said:


>


I have a bit of a thing for your car but this pic just does it for me for some reason!   [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Sorry LEG, you lost me......i can't find the monster in the Sig.... i noticed indeed that the wheels are not round, look a little bit like egg's if you asking me :wink:
> 
> I only see an old black TT, the sort off model you see on every corner of the street these day's....
> Ohw i almost forgot........in the netherlands the used list MK1's at the dealers, grow and grow every day.....
> ...


Put the crack pipe down, Rebel. I think you're making a mountain out of a mole hill. :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Watch it Speed Racer I have a soft spot for your TT also  :wink:.

Rebel, you mis-behavin again? :-*


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Watch it Speed Racer I have a soft spot for your TT also  :wink:.
> 
> Rebel, you mis-behavin again? :-*


I wish it was my TT. It has the power of your's, mine, and another all rolled up.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Speed Racer said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Watch it Speed Racer I have a soft spot for your TT also  :wink:.
> ...


Brilliant  ... ideal for the english speed limit then


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Sorry LEG, you lost me......i can't find the monster in the Sig.... i noticed indeed that the wheels are not round, look a little bit like egg's if you asking me :wink:
> 
> I only see an old black TT, the sort off model you see on every corner of the street these day's....
> Ohw i almost forgot........in the netherlands the used list MK1's at the dealers, grow and grow every day.....
> ...


Rebel, u are just making ureself look thick and rather silly now m8, I would stfu if I were u. U seem to forget u are in a TT forum and 90% plus of the members own the original TT. Like I say, think, if u can, before you post, less chance of making a dick of yourself m8.

Funnier than your obvious lack of intelligence and even funnier than your inability to spot blatant differences in 2 pictures is that you then point out my (I admit) poor photoshop skills, if they are that bad, how dim are you if you cant notice lmao

And, for yet another laugh, u dont even understand the point of my post, that you cant believe what pictures show you these days as even a rank amatuer (in PS) like me can make a picture different enough to fool thick people.

I cant decide which to laugh at most tbh but hey keep it up, maybe ure next post will be even funnier and save me the trouble choosing eh

:lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Lock it into 1st gear it'll be allright! You realize that's a DTM series racer from 2002 (and champion that year), right? Those cars are still used in the 24 hrs of Nurburgring and the Dutch Supercar Series and still find little (current year racers) that can compete with it. I wish DTM didn't go the way of the 4 door saloons. Oh well.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Leg said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry LEG, you lost me......i can't find the monster in the Sig.... i noticed indeed that the wheels are not round, look a little bit like egg's if you asking me :wink:
> ...


I think we're running into buyer's remorse, and displaced anger associated with. I know I'd feel like a total twit if I had a TT on order right now (in light of the TT-RS announcement that we all "knew" was coming). Or worse yet, already taken delivery. I'm targeting 2010 for my new TT-RS. Need to give Audi a chance to fix all the future problems first. Automatic spoiler anyone? This is why there's no 2007 TT sold in America right now.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

anyway back to the cars

is this the TTRS???










http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/secret_new_car.php?sid=262&page=1


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Would this be the same 'RS' they 'knew was coming' for the MKI?

How much do you think a Std RS model will cost? 40K? sorry not worth it i would rather have a cayman for that sort of money.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


at risk of making a habit of this agreeing with you lark, i couldnt agree more, if i was gonna be here, which im not, i would only be tempted into a mk2 when theres a real kick ass one to buy. However, my point wasnt anything to do with the TT in any guise, it was to do with buying into pointless gossip about future TTs based on piss poor photoshops. Look how much bandwidth we all wasted on the shooting brake ffs.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTej said:


> anyway back to the cars
> 
> is this the TTRS???
> 
> ...


Its just appears to be an sline from the pictures.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Would this be the same 'RS' they 'knew was coming' for the MKI?
> 
> How much do you think a Std RS model will cost? 40K? sorry not worth it i would rather have a cayman for that sort of money.


And, adding to this habit i have tonight for agreeing with people i often dont agree with, I agree with Tosh too. Where the hell would an RS TT fit into the market place? If a well specced 3.2 is 35K you would expect an RS with similar spec to be easily early 40s and once ure into that money, theres a whole world of cars to choose from.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

and this



















look at the pipes


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just bigger brakes, my guess they are testing either the 20TQ or the new V6 FSI - later would make more sense and require the bigger brakes.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

But why are Audi building a mk2 TT RS? They should have dived straight in and built this like right now instead of faffing about with the 2.0L, 3.2's (maybe) and the future S-line talk! What do I know I am female though :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Leg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Would this be the same 'RS' they 'knew was coming' for the MKI?
> ...


Audi likes to price undercut the competition, which could easily be the BMW Z4 M Coupe. In US dollars (my lingo), I bet it won't topple $55K. If it does, Audi won't sell any...and that's the point. They can't price themselves out of the market. If they did, the Cayman would look far more attractive (does already aesthetically, no matter what Clarkson says). Put DSG in the Cayman and now we're talking!

In reality, I'm going to have a hard time wanting to sell my TT at some point. It gives me great satisfaction, and at a very reasonable price. With a few upgrades it's a real treat...classic understated styling, business cockpit. Haldex, Konis & Eibach springs, and a Porsche Cayene/ECS big brake kit and who needs a new car? Lot cheaper than anything new (at least until my Audi warranty runs out in 2011).


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Dotti said:


> But why are Audi building a mk2 TT RS? They should have dived straight in and built this like right now instead of faffing about with the 2.0L, 3.2's (maybe) and the future S-line talk! What do I know I am female though :wink:


They got to work the bugs out of the chasis first. See the thread on the spoiler? That's just the beginning.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Business, that's all. They've sold me the 3.2, and now I'm thinking about upgrading to the RS (if such a thing comes along) in 2 years' time. If they had released the RS now, that perhaps I would have gone for that instead, or pushed me to go for a Cayman instead.

Considering the exhausts and the brakes, this is more than a 2.0TQ. As the fog light surrounds have been cut out for additional cooling, I would think it is again more than a 3.6. Then is it providing cooling for the brakes or two intercoolers?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry LEG, you lost me......i can't find the monster in the Sig.... i noticed indeed that the wheels are not round, look a little bit like egg's if you asking me :wink:
> ...


Hi Leg, Mr Hotshot ,

I think you are the funniest guy on the forum, with you're airjet-MK1.
You're car have won a lot of prices at the MC. Donalds- parking-tuning meetings i think? :lol:

LEG, you just can stand the fact that you drive a MK1, because you have upgraded your car, to a driving joke...... and you now that with the MK2 on the road, some people think, : "look that guy...he thinks he is a star, in the movie: The fast and the furious ":lol: 
You think youre a hotshot maybe on this forum, and the rest will crawl for you, but hey, i'm Rebel, and i just laugh every time when i see that black car with all the "bling-bling" on it.
Because when you gonna sell the car, you see all your money were you worked so hard for, down the river flooding into the sea.

But again,

Every time you dissapear on the MK2 thread, it's the same.... all the news is crap, and the MK1 is better than the MK2......bla bla bla...
Why visit the MK2 thread if you find the new car crap and you want believe any off this new post or articles?
The rest is afraid to say something against you because you got a big mouth. Now i've got news for you,.....i'm not , i'm dutch.
So take your monster-sig, mister "photoshopper" and stuff it in your other black hole.......hahaha :lol:

Maybe you can photoshop you're car on a picture from a track?
Because you wrote that you tracked you're car, but you ain't got any picture from that event :lol:

You're a funny guy LEG :lol:  :wink:

I go to sleep now, i just hope i don't dream abouth "black monsters" like your signature......LOL


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The prize for Prat of the Year 2006, and for the second year running, goes to...

IMO, Leg has one of the most balanced views on this forum. And as for his TT, I and many think it looks the bees knees and all would be more than proud to be it's owner.

Rob, you should really lay off the wacky-backy, as it seems to have the opposite effect on you compared to everyone else on this planet.


----------



## deepcool (May 6, 2002)

This is becoming fun!

Rebel, you seem to be missing the point entirely, whilst persisting the MkI v MkII debate that surfaces too often on here. If you are happy with your MkII then great, but insulting MkI owners because you think your car is "better" sounds a lot like you are trying to convince yourself rather than the rest of us, which is what Leg and others were pointing out.

As for the cars... pound for pound I would take Leg's car over a MkII any day of the week, but that's just my opinion. I've seen a few MkII's now and am still happy I bought my QS. But if this RS does materialise, given the improvements to the appearance, quattro and a decent engine I might be tempted in a year or two.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So let me get this correct Audi are to release a $55k (Â£28.9k) RS car before a 20TQ which would be the main seller for Audi?

Guess everyone who's purchased a MKII are completely screwed then as the base price of a 3.2 is more than that and any decent specd 20T will be approaching that cost too.

Best sell mine now - any takers at 20k?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't get all so upset. I just did what LEG does so many times.
I loved and i love the MK1 stil as any other. And i give a damn, what LEG's opinion on the MK2 is.

It's just that, once in a while he visit the MK2 thread and he thinks is some kind off God, because he is driving the best and beautiful MK1 on earth. 
Personaly i think his car is way over the top. But if he thinks so, it's fine with me :lol:

This dicussion was started abouth the pictures which Hans and other people posted from the TT-RS.
Everybody knows that there are some photoshop pictures on it. But the main thing is, that the rumours grow and grow, and nobody can denied anymore the TT-RS will come.

He made a funny move with the photoshp picture from his car (offcourse his car, because everybody should see how great and goodlooking car he has) 8) 
But instead off showing his wonderfull talent of Photoshopping, he could talk abouth the gap in the market for a TT-RS.
I think the TT-RS will be a car that sells. And Audi thinks also, otherwise they wouldn't "spread" the rumours.

Do you realy think they can't test a car, without showing it to the world?
It's all abouth marketing.

But we had a little play, and i did with a laugh, and the people who are getting involved between LEG and me, they didn't get it :lol:

Karsci, you must now me better after all this time :wink: 
I still think the MK1 is a nice car to drive an have. I drove it for 5 year's on daily roads and on the track. 
To the owners from a MK1 i would give them the advice, keep the car, as "clean" as possible, because the comming years there will be a lot off MK1's on the second hand market, and the ones who are still original will see good money back for there car..................i think.

Back on topic,

Audi want to be a mainplayer on the "A" market, against BMW ,Mercedes and Porsche. 
With the 3.2 engine they can't beat them. The car is way underpowered, and they must do better. 
The MK2 is a car who can fight against these marks, because his chasis and suspension is good, he can handle more power. So the only thing they must do, is getting a faster and engine in that car and a engine that not only is fast but also is improved on fuel consumption and "emmition-numbers'

If you noticed how soon the S-line was available in our country and the rest in europe, against all the things some people said that this would be availble far next year, you can clearly imagine that the rumours and pictures from the TT-RS will let us now that this car is not so far away as people think it is. with the 3.2 and the 2,0 they don;t got a good answere to car's like the Cayman S and the Z4 M Coupe.
A lot off people like the MK2 above this two car's but the they don't like the 3.2 with only 250hp.

I hope some-one can give also a clear view off his thoughts about the TT-RS.....except LEG, he has one change off "hitting" back on my earlyer post :wink:

Did i already mentioned that my english wasn't that good as the rest over here? :lol:

And i want my car, i'm sick and tired of waiting :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tosh sorry i didn't saw you post when i wrote mine.

The 2.0Q will be launched at last in March 2007 i think, maybe earlyer.
They could it launched it from the first, but it think it's all abouth marketing strategy.

The 2.0Q will proberly have almost the same power than the 3.2. i think.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

and once again, in your country the mainseller was the MK1 225hp, but in the rest from europe it was the 180hp.
So i can understand the strategy from Audi AG


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Tosh sorry i didn't saw you post when i wrote mine.
> 
> The 2.0Q will be launched at last in March 2007 i think, maybe earlyer.
> They could it launched it from the first, but it think it's all abouth marketing strategy.
> ...


20TQ is 2008.
OK understand ur point about Europe, but the UK is the biggest market for the TT so i would have thought it would be what we want - but then again Europe always fcuks us over. :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tosh the 2.0Q will be launched in March 2007...

I can understand that you don't like that, because you want to sell your car. But believe me, it will be there next year :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im not sure where you get this 'i wont like it' from. Honestly it makes no difference at all. MKII TTs in any form will sell above list at the moment. Will a new model (engine) make a difference - no, i dont think so.

Its about choice. I wanted a V6.

If all the models came out at the same time 20TFWD 200, 20TQ 230/240, V6 3.2 250, V6 3.6 280 or RS 300+, more than likley i would have got the same model.

I may have added the sline pack to my car, but i dont really like the wheels tbh.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

euhm, if all new models came out and all the new engines were available, you couldn't choose for the 3.2 because it would be replace LOL

Tosh you've got plenty of time to sell your car, before the 2.0 Q is there :wink:

But now a serious question.......what do you think, in your country will sell the best, if they both were available........the 2.0Q with 240+ or the 3.2 engine?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd guess 20Q with whatever BHP i dont think it would matter if it was 200 or 230/240 or even 260bhp. We seem to like turbo'd Quattro cars even though we dont really have a call for quattro. (we dont get lots of snow anymore).

I just find V6 and turbo motoring different. I wanted the oppersite as i'd had two turbo'd TT running.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Fair answere Tosh :wink:

But i agree with you that Audi is making a mess with the MK2 since the introduction. If i new, that the S-line would be there 2 months later, i would have waited maybe....
And if you didn't like the wheels, you also could take the other 19 inch on the S'line which are also on the RS6. They are in the brochure.

But like i said before, i don't think i'll drive this car longer than 2 year's.
Hahaha which car?? I must first get it.
Let's hope everything is okay this time. I didn't call my dealer since my last visit when things did go wrong with the Bose
I just wait till he cal's that the car is there this time.

Tosh so you don't drive in your MK2 at this moment? Why don't you put it also on some internetpage where they sell new car's, or did you already do that?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The RS is supposed to come it an 50,000 Euros, so about Â£35,000. That sounds like a range topper to me.

230bhp has been mooted by 2953 on Audiworld for the TQ. So should be slightly faster than a 2.0T, but perhaps marginally slower than a 3.2. I guess that will be priced just below the current 3.2.

Then the 3.6 arrives, I'm sure than will be a grand or two more than the current 3.2 - but will not doubt have a few extra options on as standard.

Now, the TT-S, I have no idea where that would fit in or whether it will exist at all. My theory is that the 3.6 will be the TT-S - in as much as it will have the S-line kit as standard.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> And i give a damn, what LEG's opinion on the MK2 is.


First intelligent thing you have said.

Do you every feel a complete plonker when you read your posts back Rebel? I'm embarrassed for you sometimes tbh. :roll:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> My theory is that the 3.6 will be the TT-S


i wouldn't be surprised if it was like that but all the articles about a hyper-loaded 2.0t with 280-300hp make me nervous. i wouldn't be disappointed if all the mags reporting that would be wrong though. more hp per liter than a porsche turbo is rather adventurous...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I never look back LEG :wink:

Thx for being so kind to me, i am almost getting to like you :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> The RS is supposed to come it an 50,000 Euros, so about Â£35,000. That sounds like a range topper to me.
> 
> 230bhp has been mooted by 2953 on Audiworld for the TQ. So should be slightly faster than a 2.0T, but perhaps marginally slower than a 3.2. I guess that will be priced just below the current 3.2.
> 
> ...


The mooted RS Mk i TT (3.0 vr6 turbo, 2.5 biturbo V5, or whatever) never actually materialised, and people were talking about it from launch back in 1999. Audi were too busy stamping out 1.8Ts and TQs and doing very nicely thank you. The 3.2V6 came too late in the models lifecycle and the engine simply didn't (and still doesn't) produce enough ultimate power or power per litre to compete with BMW sixes, if that's their target.

I'd forsee:

1. the TTQ getting 270 hp as per S3

2. the 3.2 replaced by a 280-290hp 3.6L

3. and any RS variant (which would be a first for Audi on this platform category) will need at least 350hp (but not more cos it would impinge on the RS4). Trouble is i dont think the bore/stroke of the VR6 config is conducive to higher revs (above 7000rpm)- and that is what Audi will need if they are not to resort to turboing the 3.6L unit.

Audi doesnt need an RS TT to make it's numbers. If one does come, it will be late in the Mk II lifecycle (as with RS4) to injection mid/late life sales. It does however need more revving short stroke engines as per the RS4 V8.

I reckon if BMW slot the twin turbo 335i unit into the Z4 Coupe, Audi TT product planners will face a real quandry in positioning their engine variants.

BUT, and here is the caveat, I don't think the engine is as central to the Audi brand as it is for BMW. And for most TT owners, the line up is 'good enough' and they are happy to enjoy Audis other superior qualities - fit finish, interior design etc.

Personally I think the current 2.0T fwd model with 19" wheels and mag dampers would be just fine for most occasions.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Der Horst... in the netherlands there is a famous dutch tuner called JD engineering. He is specialized in tuning and chipping from all the VAG engines. He makes software that is that good, that people from other country's visit this men. Also he gives full waranty on a engine for the time as the official waranty is.

But he wrote some time ago a article in a magazine abouth chipping and tuning the 2.0 TFSI.
He said that the *maximum* hp for this engine is 280 HP, otherwise you must change a lot off things in the engine also.

Here is a article from a car he chipped, its from a dutch magazine...
He also use full Miltek exhaust on his car's...

http://www.xs4all.nl/~jdengine/html/A-T-feb06-1.pdf


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I never look back LEG :wink:
> 
> Thx for being so kind to me, i am almost getting to like you :lol:


Christ no, Ill never be able to reciprocate


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> So let me get this correct Audi are to release a $55k (Â£28.9k) RS car before a 20TQ which would be the main seller for Audi?
> 
> Guess everyone who's purchased a MKII are completely screwed then as the base price of a 3.2 is more than that and any decent specd 20T will be approaching that cost too.
> 
> Best sell mine now - any takers at 20k?


You don't know much about the global economy I see. It isn't just a simple exchange rate deal but thanks for trying. Every market has it's own characteritics. Most imported goods sell for far less in the American market than others. Simple fact is Americans are cheap and won't pay but so much for things. For example, I bet I pay less than half what you do for petrol. Turning back to Audi, I'll be able to buy a TT-RS for probably a lot less than if I lived elsewhere and bought off the local markets. SAme for interest rates. I just got a loan for part of the 5 series I just bought at 5% for 5 years. I assume that's low for the UK based on advertisements I've seen on Sky.

Oh, and Audi isn't all that popular in the US. Therefore, good discounts to be had at the dealers no matter if it's a brand new model or not. Most BMW dealers won't discount at all from MSRP, and some even charge over. Audi will discount thousands every day of the week, on any model in stock. Even more if you order one.

Addendum: Real live example.

Audi RS4 UK Base Price. 49,850 GBP = $95,196

Audi RS4 USA Base Price. $66,000

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> ...all the articles about a hyper-loaded 2.0t with 280-300hp make me nervous. i wouldn't be disappointed if all the mags reporting that would be wrong though. more hp per liter than a porsche turbo is rather adventurous...


Audi have made cars in the past with Â± 140 hp per litre.
The RS2 with 315 hp 2.2 litre 5 cylinder turbo = 143 hp/litre.
The RS4 with 380 hp 2.7 litre V6 cylinder Biturbo = 140 hp/litre.
The new 350-365 hp 2.5 or 2.6 liter R5 cylinder turbo = 140 hp/litre.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

400hp... 

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/ ... 1857.shtml


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Speed Racer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this correct Audi are to release a $55k (Â£28.9k) RS car before a 20TQ which would be the main seller for Audi?
> ...


No need to be impolite. :roll:

The price suggested on Topspeed.com is actually $75,000 and not $55k. That's about Â£40k. That's a bit OTT for a TT RS, unless it comes with almost everything as standard. Although, that's more power than a Cayman S, but for still far less money - when you add the 'necessary' options.

Yes, the US get it easy with ludicrously low prices for hot European metal - Porsche prices make me sick. At least we don't have to put up with Dubya and his cronies 'running' a country whilst sharing a defective brain cell between them. But I'm sure they are quoting the European price here and not the US - they apparently don't have much of an idea what the MkII will cost over there yet.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I'm not guessing it will be $55K (hoping a bit). I'm saying if they want to sell any it better be less than the competition (new M3, Z4 M, Cayman, etc.). Audi has fairly poor sales in the US anyway (compared to other German makes), so if they price themselves out of the market then too bad for them. No way I'd pay $75K. That's retarded. My assumption is that because no V8, then they'd have to sell cheaper than the RS4, or at least the same ($66K). No matter, they'll be decently discounted after the first year as sales will drop off considerably. Americans are Japanese car and BMW crazy. So most everything else has a lot of wiggle room, other than perhaps Porsche and Ferrari.

For me, stick DSG in the Cayman and I'm there! Silver with red leather interior, please and thank you!


----------

